# How to get the uncut, bumpy top on m&p soap



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know how to make m&p so that the top of the soap looks rough and kinda wavy? I want it to look bumpy and rough. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not into M&P but maybe use a whisk when it's hardening?


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

Swish the top with teaspoon and sort of lift the spoon as you swish, to make peaks, it will start firming up quick though so I suggest pouring and swishing one cavity at a time.  The whisk idea also works pretty well.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I did this today for first time i am very happy with it great tips ladies


----------



## tincanac (Jul 10, 2009)

pleasure, lady with them gorgeous kids!!!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jul 10, 2009)

:shock:   Well there not too bad    just very naughty for me atm :wink: , thanks for your lovely comment.

heres the pics of the soap
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =574207902

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =574207902

Rush job though as Mr 2 was a right pain in the butt today :roll: 

Ta Kristie


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 12, 2009)

Kristie they came out lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the tips, I did it and it looks awesome. I will post pics soon.


----------



## tincanac (Jul 13, 2009)

Ocean-girl - your soaps look lovely - very soothing, dreamy looking - 

bconrade884  -Looking forward to seeing those pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi here is the end result


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 14, 2009)

love those soaps!!!  They both came out greta!!!


----------



## Manda (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooooh they look delicious!!!   Well done!   

Did you get gloopy / lumpy bits happening as it was trying to form a skin?  Whenever I've tried this I haven't had much success. I get the hardening skin layer trying to form but underneth is still very liquid - so in trying to mix them together and stir/lift it up it ends up looking like the cat's breakfast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Manda, I did not get what you are describing, however I did have to work rather quickly because the top was almost at room temp when I put it on the top of the soap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Gorgeous soap ladies. A pick comb makes a great design on the top of cp soap , I don't see why it wouldn't work on M&P. I use one that has 4 teeth . You can swirl it around in figure 8's or just fluff the tops.

Kitn


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 18, 2009)

great idea!! thanks...
ur  soaps came out amazingly wonderful!! what is that scent??


----------

